# ugly branded home button is no more!



## snapz54

One of the best options out there as far as I have seen. Installed quick and it's so nice knowing that the logo is buried underneath there with no chance for escape. Another blow to verizon.

typed out on my unlocked, rooted, and custom flashed galaxy note 2 with no wifi NAG!!!!

Here's a review, there's also an unboxing and installation video you can click on.


----------



## kisypher

I must be retarded, because I actually like the verizon branding. I've always thought it looked kinda sweet.



snapz54 said:


> One of the best options out there as far as I have seen. Installed quick and it's so nice knowing that the logo is buried underneath there with no chance for escape. Another blow to verizon.
> 
> typed out on my unlocked, rooted, and custom flashed galaxy note 2 with no wifi NAG!!!!
> 
> Here's a review, there's also an unboxing and installation video you can click on.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

I really dont understand the huge deal it is causing, i guess some people have nothing else to worry about in life. Kudos to them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snapz54

The biggest problem, I believe, is that out of the ENTIRE WORLD this is the ONLY single variant that branded the home button. Keep in mind this is a worldwide phone and nobody else felt the need. Regardless of if they would brand the home button, the fact that they needed to fit the "V" logo AND the entire word Verizon is just so desperate and sad. Apple places a single graphic of an Apple in the back center of their apple devices. That's confidence. Verizon needed to brand the front and back of the phone PLUS multiple times in the software and it is just obnoxious.


----------



## pool_shark

Desperate and sad?
It's funny you put it in those words, since that's how I feel about everyone who complains about the button.

Does it interfere with the operation or functionality of the device? No.
Maybe those who hate the button so much are afraid their friends will laugh at them.
I think it's ridiculous thing to complain about.


----------



## snapz54

The entire world didn't feel the need to do it, Verizon did.

I think that statement speaks volumes.


----------



## zaxbysauce

I also don't get the hate. I barely even notice it on a daily basis. I actually like the fact people can see my phone runs on by far the best network in the US.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

pool_shark said:


> Desperate and sad?
> It's funny you put it in those words, since that's how I feel about everyone who complains about the button.
> 
> Does it interfere with the operation or functionality of the device? No.
> Maybe those who hate the button so much are afraid their friends will laugh at them.
> I think it's ridiculous thing to complain about.


agreed. And i could be wrong but im pretty sure the majority purchased it knowing about the presence of the logo correct? Oh well, cant win em all i guess..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LakerFam0824

My issue is that my old phone was branded at the top so half the time I think my phone is upside down when its not! LOL


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

LakerFam0824 said:


> My issue is that my old phone was branded at the top so half the time I think my phone is upside down when its not! LOL


now that is kinda humorous lol sorry. If i remember right, i had one like that too haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle

snapz54 said:


> The biggest problem, I believe, is that out of the ENTIRE WORLD this is the ONLY single variant that branded the home button. Keep in mind this is a worldwide phone and nobody else felt the need. Regardless of if they would brand the home button, the fact that they needed to fit the "V" logo AND the entire word Verizon is just so desperate and sad. Apple places a single graphic of an Apple in the back center of their apple devices. That's confidence. Verizon needed to brand the front and back of the phone PLUS multiple times in the software and it is just obnoxious.


they put that logo on there to let folks know your rockin the best in the business...personally it does not bother me one bit.


----------



## rolandct

Is it ridiculous? Yes. Will you notice it after a day or two? No.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

I still notice it and hate it. I wish I could get a non-branded legit button but alas ripping the phone apart just to replace a piece of plastic is stupid and potentially risky. I'll consider getting a sticker for my Titanium Gray Note 2, but not sure how they actually look in person yet so I'm holding off.

As for why people get so offended by it, here's how I see it:

Let's pretend for a second I sell you a car made by say Chevrolet and inside this car is a button that you have to use every time you go to start the engine. The button is not specific to this one model that I sell, you can find it on the same car sold from all other dealers HOWEVER the button on my model has an annoying logo on it representing my dealership. This button has nothing to do with my dealership. All the other car dealerships don't have any logos on this button.

When you label a button, you are essentially saying "this button does this." Hence the joke "what happens when I push the Verizon button? Will I get 2 cents back on my bill?"

Labeling a button for the sake of nothing more than pure free advertisement off already paying customers is disgusting. I don't mind logo's on the back, fine. It's out of my sight, out of my mind. But taking a button that is UNIVERSAL to Android and slapping your gaudy logo all over it, misrepresenting the actual function of the button, it starts to tick people off.

There's always going to be variance in what people agree and disagree on. I myself am partial to brunettes, some men think they're gross skanks and only date blondes. It's all perspective. Let people hate the Verizon logo and if someone finds a solution to this problem, let them show it so that those who are disgusted by it can at least do something about it.

And that's my 2 cents (pushes Verizon button)


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> I still notice it and hate it. I wish I could get a non-branded legit button but alas ripping the phone apart just to replace a piece of plastic is stupid and potentially risky. I'll consider getting a sticker for my Titanium Gray Note 2, but not sure how they actually look in person yet so I'm holding off.
> 
> As for why people get so offended by it, here's how I see it:
> 
> Let's pretend for a second I sell you a car made by say Chevrolet and inside this car is a button that you have to use every time you go to start the engine. The button is not specific to this one model that I sell, you can find it on the same car sold from all other dealers HOWEVER the button on my model has an annoying logo on it representing my dealership. This button has nothing to do with my dealership. All the other car dealerships don't have any logos on this button.
> 
> When you label a button, you are essentially saying "this button does this." Hence the joke "what happens when I push the Verizon button? Will I get 2 cents back on my bill?"
> 
> Labeling a button for the sake of nothing more than pure free advertisement off already paying customers is disgusting. I don't mind logo's on the back, fine. It's out of my sight, out of my mind. But taking a button that is UNIVERSAL to Android and slapping your gaudy logo all over it, misrepresenting the actual function of the button, it starts to tick people off.
> 
> There's always going to be variance in what people agree and disagree on. I myself am partial to brunettes, some men think they're gross skanks and only date blondes. It's all perspective. Let people hate the Verizon logo and if someone finds a solution to this problem, let them show it so that those who are disgusted by it can at least do something about it.
> 
> And that's my 2 cents (pushes Verizon button)


i was going to read this, but its way too long of a post for such a meaningless topic









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolandct

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> I still notice it and hate it. I wish I could get a non-branded legit button but alas ripping the phone apart just to replace a piece of plastic is stupid and potentially risky. I'll consider getting a sticker for my Titanium Gray Note 2, but not sure how they actually look in person yet so I'm holding off.
> 
> As for why people get so offended by it, here's how I see it:
> 
> Let's pretend for a second I sell you a car made by say Chevrolet and inside this car is a button that you have to use every time you go to start the engine. The button is not specific to this one model that I sell, you can find it on the same car sold from all other dealers HOWEVER the button on my model has an annoying logo on it representing my dealership. This button has nothing to do with my dealership. All the other car dealerships don't have any logos on this button.
> 
> When you label a button, you are essentially saying "this button does this." Hence the joke "what happens when I push the Verizon button? Will I get 2 cents back on my bill?"
> 
> Labeling a button for the sake of nothing more than pure free advertisement off already paying customers is disgusting. I don't mind logo's on the back, fine. It's out of my sight, out of my mind. But taking a button that is UNIVERSAL to Android and slapping your gaudy logo all over it, misrepresenting the actual function of the button, it starts to tick people off.
> 
> There's always going to be variance in what people agree and disagree on. I myself am partial to brunettes, some men think they're gross skanks and only date blondes. It's all perspective. Let people hate the Verizon logo and if someone finds a solution to this problem, let them show it so that those who are disgusted by it can at least do something about it.
> 
> And that's my 2 cents (pushes Verizon button)


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

tl;dr
Ever see a car with a car dealer marker/decal on it? OK this poster apparently hasn't.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

rolandct said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> tl;dr
> Ever see a car with a car dealer marker/decal on it? OK this poster apparently hasn't.


Was it on your CD power on button? Or an push-start ignition?

Didn't think so.

If you bothered to read you'd see that I don't mind them branding the back of our phones, which they still did and weren't satisfied with. This translates to no, I don't mind dealers putting their logo on my bumper, assuming it's a used car. But putting your dealership logo on buttons that go with functionality of my car? F*** no.

And clearly you and the poster above fit into the category of people who don't care about the labeling. That's nice. You know what this thread is about, move along. The OP wanted to share a way to hide it for those who don't like it. Take it or leave it. Don't tell us we're wrong.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Was it on your CD power on button? Or an push-start ignition?
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> If you bothered to read you'd see that I don't mind them branding the back of our phones, which they still did and weren't satisfied with. This translates to no, I don't mind dealers putting their logo on my bumper, assuming it's a used car. But putting your dealership logo on buttons that go with functionality of my car? F*** no.
> 
> And clearly you and the poster above fit into the category of people who don't care about the labeling. That's nice. You know what this thread is about, move along. The OP wanted to share a way to hide it for those who don't like it. Take it or leave it. Don't tell us we're wrong.


nobody said you were wrong jeesh, you have every right to piss and moan about such trivial crap lol









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snapz54

the entire tone of this discussion on this or any forum perplexes me.

those of you that defend verizon so vehemently, why? Do you really think you get a great product for a great price? You don't think they overcharge and introduce shady dealings to trick people out of unlimited data?

You really think Verizon are the good guys?


----------



## zaxbysauce

snapz54 said:


> the entire tone of this discussion on this or any forum perplexes me.
> 
> those of you that defend verizon so vehemently, why? Do you really think you get a great product for a great price? You don't think they overcharge and introduce shady dealings to trick people out of unlimited data?
> 
> You really think Verizon are the good guys?


I think the general sentiment of the "pro-logo" camp can be summed up in several points.

1. The logo is small, barely noticeable, and you forget it is even there after a couple hours with the phone.
2. Who cares, get over it. We don't actually care about the button.
3. We don't mind sporting a logo stating the fact our phone runs on America's best network, regardless of their practices as a company. Fanboyism is a constant in tech, also ATT sucks.
4. Who cares, get over it. We don't actually care about the button.
5. If you feel the need to cover a logo so much you are willing to spend money to do so then by all means be happy. See points 2 and 5 for clarification.


----------



## rolandct

snapz54 said:


> the entire tone of this discussion on this or any forum perplexes me.
> 
> those of you that defend verizon so vehemently, why? Do you really think you get a great product for a great price? You don't think they overcharge and introduce shady dealings to trick people out of unlimited data?
> 
> You really think Verizon are the good guys?


Verizon is the mobile devil and I am not defending them. I for one wouldn't even be with Verizon if my company didn't pay my bill, I would leave them in a heartbeat for a N4 or Note 2 depending on which carrier I moved to.

But let's call this what it is: a minor nuisance. No one made any of us buy the phone. So I'm not going to fill the forums with the same repetitive complaint we've seen everywhere since the logo was first shown off. We know this is what Verizon does. How long should one cry over spilled milk?


----------



## snapz54

Do any of you consider what this leads to though? You know how TV stations have a constant logo in the bottom right corner of every show?

Stuff like that isn't just introduced automatically, they work up to it to soften the blow. First you might of seen a flash on the screen, then the first five seconds, then it's constant. Now you'll even see animations in the bottom right that are getting larger and larger and full color little movies of characters doing stuff in the corner while your show plays.

If you don't speak to something like inappropriate home button branding early, it leads to a little verizon logo in the corner of your phone. Then your phone's activity is prompted with a 7 second commercial if you want to open your settings menu.

You guys can laugh and scoff at what you perceive as ridiculous, but the potential is there. It will build gradually and the lot of you that defend the branding now, will be wondering what could have been done to stop it coming to that point when it's at its worst.

That's all I'm trying to get across. It doesn't hurt anything to fight verizon on this now to stop it potentially getting worse.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

snapz54 said:


> Do any of you consider what this leads to though? You know how TV stations have a constant logo in the bottom right corner of every show?
> 
> Stuff like that isn't just introduced automatically, they work up to it to soften the blow. First you might of seen a flash on the screen, then the first five seconds, then it's constant. Now you'll even see animations in the bottom right that are getting larger and larger and full color little movies of characters doing stuff in the corner while your show plays.
> 
> If you don't speak to something like inappropriate home button branding early, it leads to a little verizon logo in the corner of your phone. Then your phone's activity is prompted with a 7 second commercial if you want to open your settings menu.
> 
> You guys can laugh and scoff at what you perceive as ridiculous, but the potential is there. It will build gradually and the lot of you that defend the branding now, will be wondering what could have been done to stop it coming to that point when it's at its worst.
> 
> That's all I'm trying to get across. It doesn't hurt anything to fight verizon on this now to stop it potentially getting worse.


im sure they will stop it now... Powerful words..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

He is right though. You give an inch they take a mile. It's how these things work. We gave them several inches, including plastering our phones with their logos. Now they've taken the next step and took a button with functionality to Android, having absolutely NOTHING to do with Verizon, and they defaced it. He's spot on what's the next step of Verizon brandishing we'll see?


----------



## iphone_quiter

I thought it was weird at first but then I realized that a lot of phones come with some sorta of provider branding on them. A full day of us and it diesnt bother me anymore.


----------



## erick161

zaxbysauce said:


> I also don't get the hate. I barely even notice it on a daily basis. I actually like the fact people can see my phone runs on by far the best network in the US.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


That's laughable.

That aside, I would hate it as well. Mainly because it looks so awkwardly placed. On the back would have sufficed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wasupwithuman

This button almost ended my marriage. The other night I came home a little late from work and my wife started questioning where I was at. I told heri was just finishing up some last minute Christmas shopping. she didn't believe me. she kept prying and prying until she saw it. She said "you were with that Verizon logo weren't you!" I tried to lieand say it wwasn't so. But I couldn't . the logo was with me and I with it. Oh such a terrible day. I tried to tell her it was Verizon's fault but she wouldn't believe me. Well now the papers are here and I plan on suing Verizon for causing me defamation of character. I'll update you all on how this is going.


----------



## snapz54

wasupwithuman said:


> This button almost ended my marriage. The other night I came home a little late from work and my wife started questioning where I was at. I told heri was just finishing up some last minute Christmas shopping. she didn't believe me. she kept prying and prying until she saw it. She said "you were with that Verizon logo weren't you!" I tried to lieand say it wwasn't so. But I couldn't . the logo was with me and I with it. Oh such a terrible day. I tried to tell her it was Verizon's fault but she wouldn't believe me. Well now the papers are here and I plan on suing Verizon for causing me defamation of character. I'll update you all on how this is going.


you're in all of our thoughts buddy. We're pulling for you, we'll all get through this together.

and then we'll have our revenge on that damned dirty button...


----------



## JeffR714

Not a big deal to me but the device is

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

